

Twitter Hacking and the Stock Market - clearf
http://www.system-logic.com/commentary/posts/A%20Hacker%E2%80%99s%20Market1yxz

======
clearf
Full disclosure: this is my article, but my hope is that it's interesting to
the community here, and I'm really interested in people's feedback on what we
got right and what we missed.

